
Ask HN: GitHub gist about web architecture - hnaln
Hey I remember seeing this great write up fully in text about scaling web architecture but I can&#x27;t seem to find it anywhere. Anyone know what I&#x27;m talking about?
======
jamessb
Was it "How I write backends" [1] (previously posted to HN [2])?

[1]:
[https://github.com/fpereiro/backendlore](https://github.com/fpereiro/backendlore)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22106482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22106482)

